# That's just about the limit.



## r065

Hi, could you please help me?
What does it mean in Polish language: "That's just about the limit."?
I mean the colloquial language.

Thanks in advance 
http://megaslownik.pl/slownik/angielsko_polski/,colloquial+language


----------



## NotNow

Some context will be very helpful.


----------



## r065

Without any context

I was looking for some german words in dictionary on the website. I just know that in german it means "Das ist der absolute Hammer!".


----------



## majlo

Without any context? Hmm, maybe _To jest właśnie o limicie_?


----------



## Kos

I'm not sure how to translate this to Polish, since it is a slang expression. (Its usually slang, but because of lack of context there might be the possibility that its not.) In English however, it means something like "that's enough" or "that's enough of that". We say it usually when we want someone to stop doing something. 
_(ex.)_ Your friend is banging a hammer at 5:30 in the morning while you are trying to sleep, so you yell out to him. "Hey, thats just about the limit! I'm trying to sleep!" 

If we're not using it as slang, it's meaning is pretty straight-forward. It means that something "can't go any further/take much more". For example, if a lot of people get on an elevator and it begins to reach its maximum weight capacity, someone could say "That's just about the limit" (it can handle).

I hope this helps you all in finding a matching Polish translation.


----------



## wolfbm1

Czyli:





> "that's enough" or "that's enough of that"


 = "Dosyć już tego!".
A: 





> "can't go any further/take much more"


 = "Dalej już nie można".

Słowo "about" ma powyżej znaczenie "prawie dosyć" lub "więcej już nie".


> Hmm, maybe _To jest właśnie o limicie_?


 w kontekscie: "o limicie a nie o czymś innym". Słowo "about" ma tutaj znaczenie "o" - "o limicie, o maksymalnej ilości". 
(Istnieje jeszcze podobne wyrażenie: "That's about it." = "To by było wszystko". - w znaczeniu: prawie)


----------



## r065

Oh, now I see 
Thank you for your help

r065


----------



## majlo

wolfbm1 said:


> (Istnieje jeszcze podobne wyrażenie: "That's about it." = "To by było wszystko". - w znaczeniu: prawie)



I think it means _koniec_, not _prawie_.


----------



## kknd

sądzę, że mamy podobną frazę: _przekraczasz granicę / zbliżasz się do granicy_, _nie przekraczaj granicy_ lub kol. _przeginasz [pałę]_ (jako forma ostrzeżenia) itp.


----------

